# My New Nigi Buckling Proctor Hill Farm Genesis



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Proctor Hill Farm Genesis
S: Algedi Farm MH Solaris *S (Algedi Farm MB Manuka Honey *S X CH Rosasharn TL Zenith*D) 
D: Proctor Hill Farm SV Arnica (NC PromisedLand RC Salvatore *S X Piddlin Acres BZ Willowbark)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats Sunshine, hes SUPER cute!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

OLO! That's a cute little critter!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!  Any pics of the dam's udder or the sire's dam's udder? Ive always got to have those before I get a buck.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Solaris is related to my buck Jasper! SO hes a NICE BUCK!

I wish I could meet your boy, maybe some day! lol


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

RunAround said:


> Congrats!  Any pics of the dam's udder or the sire's dam's udder? Ive always got to have those before I get a buck.


The Dam milked out 4 pounds the other day- pictures aren't posted publicly yet. The Sire's dam is a 3*D. Her pics and his paternal Granddam's pics are on his page: http://www.proctorhill.com/solarispage.htm


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: Is that a moonspot I see on the right side of his back or just a reflection?

Deb Mc


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

he is such a nice a little guy and so glad that you got him!!! His dam is so promising - and since I own her Full Littermate Sister, Juniper, and I also own a Half Sister, Panthera, as a co-owndership with Natalie at 9gerian Farms - I am VERY excited!!!

Both Sire and Dam are on Addie's website - www.proctorhill.com, however, to get to Arnica's you would click on her picture on the Breeding Scehdule, as she has been sold, so she is not listed in the FF listing any longer. Arnica has been sold, however, I saw udder pictures before she left, and I am sure that they were sent to Sunshine prior to purchase ;-)

Just for quick reference 

Solaris's Page: http://www.proctorhill.com/solarispage.htm

Arnica's Page: http://www.proctorhill.com/arnicapage.htm


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

He's a cutie Sunshine! Congrats!!!!!!!  :leap:


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

He's beautiful! I had actually reserved a doeling out of Arnica this year - of course she was the first doe this spring to only have bucks!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Yes, Arnica is gorgeous. I left her sister - Juniper - open this year incase I show then I have an older Jr. I can show also  Stretegic planning you know - LOL!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He's beautiful! I love the udders behind him! Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's awesome Sunshine! Congrats!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaaawwww! he is a darling looking little guy! Congrats!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG he is adorable. I LOVE the color, I want a chocolate doe so bad.

He is just to darn cute. Congrats.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone....he is such a sweetheart...and yes that is a little moonspot 
 

I am just a goatie lover now..for the most part I have the Myotonics but I have a few Nigerian too. So when this opportunity came to get a promising buck from Proctor Hill Farm I jumped on it...now we will just have to wait and see who his new little girlfriend will be......


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hes related to Jasper! How cool lol im going to tell Jasper you have a relative of his! Cant wait to see some kids from him


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

We are family now Laura
So now you have to tell your Dad you have to come visit family


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHA oh ya, thats gonna work out!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Nigi Buckling Proctor Hill Farm Genesis ***updated pics*

Okay...so update...here is udder pics of my little boy's Dam...
Proctor Hill Farm SV Arnica (NC PromisedLand RC Salvatore *S X Piddlin Acres BZ Willowbark) She is a yearling FF. Photo courtesy of Laura McCutchan.







:clap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------

